# Tại sao không nên dùng máy ép dầu lạc tự chế để kinh doanh?



## Banhbeo09 (25 Tháng chín 2021)

Bắt tay vào hình thức ép dầu thuê kinh doanh hay sản xuất trên quy mô lớn bà con cần phải tìm hiểu, tính toán rất cẩn thận. Đặc biệt là vấn đề chọn lựa máy ép dầu cũng rất quan trọng, nếu chọn phải máy không tốt sẽ ảnh hưởng đến cả quá trình làm việc. Vậy thì có nên mua máy ép dầu lạc tự chế để làm ăn kinh doanh hay không? Hãy cùng đi tìm câu trả lời sau đây nhé!

Máy ép dầu lạc tự chế là máy như thế nào?

Máy ép dầu lạc tự chế có nghĩa là máy được chế lại dựa trên những bản máy chính hãng. Khi làm lại thường sẽ không có đầy đủ bản vẽ chi tiết máy, máy móc công nghệ hiện đại như so với nhà máy. Do đó, xét về hình thức hay chất lượng sử dụng dòng máy tự chế khó có thể bằng với máy nhập khẩu chính hãng.
Máy ép dầu lạc do bà con tự sáng tạo, tự làm ra thường chỉ áp dụng trong phạm vi nhỏ hẹp như gia đình sử dụng. Khó có thể đảm bảo công suất hoạt động nếu đưa vào kinh doanh lớn hơn. 
Đương nhiên, về mặt giá thành dòng máy ép dầu lạc tự chế rất rẻ, vì có thể được chắp vá từ những chất liệu đã được thải ra của các loại máy cũ ghép vào. Dùng tạm bợ, dùng ít có thể mua những loại máy này nhưng dùng lâu dài, thường xuyên tốt nhất không nên mua.
Ngay cả khi có nhiều dòng máy ép dầu lạc tự sản xuất khá đẹp và nhìn trông chắc chắn bà con cũng cần phải xem xét cẩn thận. Bởi hàng của công ty, nhà máy lớn có thương hiệu như guangxin, gongfa bao giờ cũng sẽ có được độ bền, tính ứng dụng thực tế cao hơn là máy dựng, máy gia công làm lại.
Khi mua máy ép dầu lạc hãy hỏi thật kỹ, xem hàng thật chắc chắn để biết rằng số tiền mình bỏ ra là mua máy nhập khẩu hay máy tự chế giá rẻ. Sau đó, bà con cân nhắc, quyết định mua máy cũng chưa muộn.

Tại sao không nên dùng máy ép dầu lạc tự chế để kinh doanh?

Việc làm ăn kinh doanh muốn phát triển, được nhiều bà con chú ý cần phải có máy móc tốt, chất lượng dầu ép ra đảm bảo. Nếu mua một chiếc máy ép dầu lạc tự chế về nay hỏng mai báo sửa sẽ làm mất dần tập khách hàng thân thiết đến ép thuê lạc. Vì không phải bất cứ ai cũng chờ đợi được bà con sửa máy xong rồi lại đến ép.

Chưa kể mỗi lần hỏng hóc lại mất chi phí sửa chữa, thay thế linh kiện khá tốn kém. Vài lần như thế cộng lại ngang ngửa với việc mua hẳn một chiếc máy ép dầu xịn để dùng. Bài toán này chắc chắn bà con ai cũng tính được.

Chất lượng dầu ăn được ép ra từ máy xịn, máy tốt bao giờ cũng rất kiệt dầu, dầu vàng và không có mùi cháy khét. Ngược lại, có một số máy tự chế do nguồn nhiệt vào máy không đảm bảo, trục ép làm chưa đạt tiêu chuẩn nên khi ép bã còn chứa rất nhiều dầu bên trong, màu sắc của dầu cũng không đẹp. Muốn bán ra thị trường lại mất giá, thậm chí không có người mua.

Để chế ra một chiếc máy ép dầu kinh doanh công suất lớn không hề đơn giản. Cho nên, nếu bà con nào ý định làm lại một chiếc máy y hệt chiếc máy nhập khẩu mình thấy trên mạng tốt nhất là không nên. Tránh cho việc phải mất thời gian và chi phí mua các thiết bị, linh kiện làm máy.

Một khi đã bắt tay vào kinh doanh lớn hãy đầu tư những loại máy ép dầu tốt, có tên tuổi đến từ các nhà cung cấp uy tín. Như vậy cả quá trình sản xuất dầu lạc sẽ suôn sẻ, thuận lợi và tạo được danh tiếng cho cơ sở sản xuất của bà con được tốt hơn.

Chi tiết các dòng máy ép dầu nhập khẩu từ gia đình cho đến công nghiệp, bà con có thể tham khảo tại website: *Lalifa.com* để biết thêm chi tiết nhé!


----------

